# amano shrimp vs cherry red



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

will amano shrimp damage or eat cherry red or cherry red baby shrimps?

I want to put them in the same tank but my ammanos are 3 times as long and large as my cherry red adults so I'm not sure if the cherry will just become food...

thanks.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Amano shrimps do not eat live shrimps, even babies, but can actively compete for the food and that can be a problem.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Amano shrimps do not eat live shrimps, even babies, but can actively compete for the food and that can be a problem.


I'm not too sure about that. My amanos are very aggressive. Though I haven't seen them actually attack a shrimp, I have seen them eat a cherry shrimp twice now.

My advice is, don't put them together if you don't have to.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

solarz said:


> I'm not too sure about that. My amanos are very aggressive. Though I haven't seen them actually attack a shrimp, I have seen them eat a cherry shrimp twice now.
> 
> My advice is, don't put them together if you don't have to.


I'm sure that they will not try to kill other shrimps.
They are just far more active than dwarf shrimps. In same cases, where food availability is an issues, their 'energy' and strength can be a problem.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

If the tank has enough food, it shouldn't be a problem. Once you get a good size colony of Cherries, then even if the Amano's manage to attack and eat a few, the cherries will overrun them.


----------

